# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Bacon Fruit Cups

## hunter63

So, Boys and Girls I present to you........Bacon Fruit Cups...MMMMMM
2 of the major food groups........enjoy!
http://www.instructables.com/id/Bacon-Fruit-Cups/

----------


## Rick

Where else but in America could you combine the sublime with lime?

----------


## Old GI

:Innocent: It would be better without the fruit.

----------


## Winnie

Oh yes! I'll give these a go at the weekend! It's going to be too hot to eat a big cooked meal..... lots of bits and bobs.

----------


## crashdive123

Oh sure - post that now.

----------


## Justin Case

> Oh sure - post that now.


Ha hah aha,,   LOL,   Poor Crash.

BTW,  a link from Hunters post page,  "Bacon Camp" ? http://baconcamp.org/

----------


## Winnie

Oh forgot to post, made some at the weekend. Filled them with chopped fresh pineapple, a little drizzle of maple syrup, good to go... and they went very quickly :Innocent:

----------


## kyratshooter

> Oh forgot to post, made some at the weekend. Filled them with chopped fresh pineapple, a little drizzle of maple syrup, good to go... and they went very quickly


You forgot the crushed cashew sprinkles!

----------


## BENESSE

> So, Boys and Girls I present to you........Bacon Fruit Cups...MMMMMM
> 2 of the major food groups........enjoy!
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Bacon-Fruit-Cups/


Deep fry it in lard and you got yourself a home run.  Or a run home. :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

You guys are killing me. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You guys are killing me.


 Crash......don't ignore the bacon! Do a google search on "salo" in Russia and the Ukraine. It's pure pig fat, and they (including the doctors.) swear it's healthy.

----------


## BENESSE

> Crash......don't ignore the bacon! Do a google search on "salo" in Russia and the Ukraine. *It's pure pig fat, and they (including the doctors.) swear it's healthy*.


Ukrainian doctors would probably swear that pigs fly too. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ukrainian doctors would probably swear that pigs fly too.


 How about U.S. doctors, and U.S. University studies?




> Elsewhere in their review they state: 'The conclusion of an analysis of the history and politics behind the diet-heart hypothesis was that after 50 years of research, there was no evidence that a diet low in saturated fat prolongs life.'





> Late last year Dr. Douglass wrote: 'Countless studies show that the MORE animal fats people eat, the better their heart health. Need some proof from the real world? The African Masai, North American Eskimos, Japanese, Greeks, Okinawans, and our good friends the French all consume diets that are extremely high (by mainstream American standards) in saturated animal fats. Yet these people enjoy astonishingly low rates of heart disease, hypertension, and coronary events.'


http://www.thehealthierlife.co.uk/na...oil-00298.html

----------


## BENESSE

> How about U.S. doctors, and U.S. University studies?


How about this from the American Heart Association: (Credible enough for you?)

"Eating foods that contain saturated fats raises the level of cholesterol in your blood.  High levels of blood cholesterol increase your risk of heart disease and stroke.  Be aware, too, that many foods high in saturated fats are also high in cholesterol  which raises your blood cholesterol even higher.  
Saturated fats occur naturally in many foods.  *The majority come mainly from animal sources, including meat and dairy products.*  Examples are fatty beef, lamb, pork, poultry with skin, beef fat (tallow), *lard* and cream, butter, cheese and other dairy products made from whole or reduced-fat (2 percent) milk.  These foods also contain dietary cholesterol. 
In addition, many baked goods and fried foods can contain high levels of saturated fats.  Some plant foods, such as palm oil, palm kernel oil and coconut oil, also contain primarily saturated fats, but do not contain cholesterol."

more here:
http://www.americanheart.org/present...tifier=3045790

As far as the rest of the world?
They ain't here. And we ain't them, either.

----------


## huntermj

Arggghhh. Bacon, the nector of the gods is now out of my reach. Too much salt! but with the meds and no more then 2 grams of salt a day my BP is back in the normal range. Yet sadly, what have i lost if not humanity itself!

----------


## BENESSE

> Arggghhh. Bacon, the nector of the gods is now out of my reach. Too much salt! but with the meds and no more then 2 grams of salt a day my BP is back in the normal range. *Yet sadly, what have i lost if not humanity itself!*


But you gained more time to enjoy it.  :Smile: 
I gave it up 13 years ago and haven't looked back.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> How about this from the American Heart Association: (Credible enough for you?)
> 
> "Eating foods that contain saturated fats raises the level of cholesterol in your blood.  High levels of blood cholesterol increase your risk of heart disease and stroke.  Be aware, too, that many foods high in saturated fats are also high in cholesterol – which raises your blood cholesterol even higher.  
> Saturated fats occur naturally in many foods.  *The majority come mainly from animal sources, including meat and dairy products.*  Examples are fatty beef, lamb, pork, poultry with skin, beef fat (tallow), *lard* and cream, butter, cheese and other dairy products made from whole or reduced-fat (2 percent) milk.  These foods also contain dietary cholesterol. 
> In addition, many baked goods and fried foods can contain high levels of saturated fats.  Some plant foods, such as palm oil, palm kernel oil and coconut oil, also contain primarily saturated fats, but do not contain cholesterol."
> 
> more here:
> http://www.americanheart.org/present...tifier=3045790
> 
> ...







> For years, the party line from the American Heart Association, National Institutes of Health, World Health Organization, and others was to reduce dietary fat. They generally called for limiting fat intake to under 30 percent of daily calories. One problem with a generic lower fat diet is that it prompts most people to stop eating fats that are good for the heart along with those that are bad for it. In place of fats, many people turn to foods full of easily digested carbohydrates, or to fat-free products that replace healthful fats with sugar and refined carbohydrates.
> 
> There wasn't much evidence to support the notion of low-fat diets in the beginning. (18) There is even less now. Numerous reports over the years have questioned the wisdom of recommending low-fat diets for preventing or retarding heart disease. A big nail in the coffin came from the Women's Health Initiative Dietary Modification Trial, published in the February 8, 2006, Journal of the American Medical Association. (8) This eight-year trial, which included almost 49,000 women, found virtually identical rates of heart attack, stroke, and other forms of cardiovascular disease in women who followed a low-fat diet and in those women who didn't. What's more, women on the low-fat diet didn't lose—or gain—any more weight than women who followed their usual diets. (7)


http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritio...ory/index.html

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

The sad thing, is that a lot of people try to stay away from natural fats, and end up eating tons of trans fats (The really bad stuff.), in it's place.

----------


## huntermj

Just think about salt not fat. So far this has nonthing to do with fat, Just salt.
I dont even take fat into conderation. untill the blood work is done on tuesday. From what i've learned so far, it seems high salt food is also high fat foods,. it hasnt been easy but its better then death!

----------


## BENESSE

> The sad thing, is that a lot of people try to stay away from natural fats, and end up eating tons of trans fats (The really bad stuff.), in it's place.


That's cause most people don't know the diff. and the consequence is that we're getting fatter, not thinner.
This from Harvard School of Public Health (your source): 

_"The low-fat approach to eating may have made a difference for the occasional individual, but as a nation it hasn't helped us control weight or become healthier. In the 1960s, fats and oils supplied Americans with about 45 percent of their calories; about 13 percent of us were obese and under 1 percent had type 2 diabetes, a serious weight-related condition. Today, Americans take in less fat, getting about 33 percent of calories from fats and oils; yet 34 percent of us are obese and 8 percent have diabetes, most with type 2 diabetes.

Why hasn't cutting fat from the diet paid off as expected? Detailed researchmuch of it done at Harvardshows that the total amount of fat in the diet isn't really linked with weight or disease. What really matters is the type of fat in the diet. Bad fats, meaning trans and saturated fats, increase the risk for certain diseases. Good fats, meaning monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fats, do just the opposite. They are good for the heart and most other parts of the body.

What about cholesterol in food? For most people, the mix of fats in the diet influences cholesterol in the bloodstream far more than cholesterol in food does."
_
There's much more to this issue than fat, but above all, moderation in everything is something we might consider picking up from our healthier friends abroad.

----------


## Rick

This is just so depressing. I guess I'm going to have to join Jani and stop eating altogether. Shoot, if I live another 65 years without eating, like he has, I'll be ... let's see ... 121. Whoa! That might work!!

----------


## Winnie

Before you do, Rick, give these little beauties a go.... At least you'll have a fond memory!

----------


## BENESSE

> This is just so depressing. *I guess I'm going to have to join Jani and stop eating altogether.* Shoot, if I live another 65 years without eating, like he has, I'll be ... let's see ... 121. Whoa! That might work!!


Just think how much $$$ you'd save!
Why, I'm sure Mrs. Rick can think of a few things she could spend it on. :Sneaky2:

----------

